# Severed Snake Head Bites (kills) Chef



## tickerbox (Aug 24, 2014)

Props to the snake 

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...-off-cobras-head/story-fnjwkt0b-1227034588175


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 24, 2014)

serves him right.
the snake had just as much of a right to live as he did

https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/24793651/chef-killed-by-severed-snake-head/


----------



## Beans (Aug 25, 2014)

The snake definatley had the last laugh.

As princess said the snake had just as much right to live.


----------



## zack13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow that's a tad harsh. He deserved to die for making a meal. I hope you guys have never eaten meat in your lives.


----------



## Brownbird (Aug 25, 2014)

Some people have a strange outlook on life, assigning a human being the same 'right to life' as an organism that is not self aware.....
I'm sure one wouldn't have to dig to deep to uncover some inconsistencies in your philosophy.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 25, 2014)

zack13 said:


> Wow that's a tad harsh. He deserved to die for making a meal. I hope you guys have never eaten meat in your lives.


Stopped when I found out it came from animals


----------



## ThePup (Aug 25, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> serves him right.
> the snake had just as much of a right to live as he did
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/24793651/chef-killed-by-severed-snake-head/



Really? He's no different to any butcher, hunter, fisherman.... He's cooking meat. It comes from animals. Animals are tasty.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I need to change to a safe profession then , if everything I cook is going to bite me .!! 


Interestingly the chef in me looked at our hatchlings and said that I wondered what they would be like rolled in flour and tossed in butter . It Never Happened !!!!!!


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 25, 2014)

ThePup said:


> Really? He's no different to any butcher, hunter, fisherman.... He's cooking meat. It comes from animals. Animals are tasty.


I know you and most others think that but I'm totally against any of it. Why love one but eat the other


----------



## mark_p (Aug 25, 2014)

comments like those are why vegetarians have such a bad name.


----------



## butters (Aug 25, 2014)

I keep snakes and would not have any qualms with eating a snake. Meat is meat. Something dies to provide it. To me what animal it was is irrelevant with only a couple of exceptions.&nbsp;<br>If you eat meat then I can't see what the issue is.<br>The snake had the last laugh as mentioned but if you are going to eat or prepare something that can be hazardous then you need to take precautions and not be careless. The same can be said for some vegetarian food items.<br>the chef preparing the meal should have known the risks and taken precautions. Unfortunate accident.


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 25, 2014)

All this talk of meat makes me want to go buy a steak for tea. I wonder what snake even tastes like, I'd imagine the meat would be very stringy. Anyone actually had it before???

Actually just read everything properly instead of drooling at the mention of the word meat, and if you wish death on a human being for killing an animal you aren't any better than them, lol. How hypocritical.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 25, 2014)

If you live in a house on a block that cleared of native bush to make it suitable for human habitation, then you are benefiting from the killing of animals for human existence. If you use shops and all the other infrastructure of urban and suburban areas, you are doing likewise. If you drive a car on any highway it is likely you will contribute to the estimate 5 million annual reptile road toll that our highway and byways chalk up each year. There are other inconsistencies of values that could be made. 

There is nothing wrong with disliking the beheading of a snake for culinary purposes. However, to genuinely equate its right to live with that of a human is ascribe an equal value to the existence of animals and the existence of humans. If you do this, then no farm produce or orchard or plantation products should be consumed as animals were killed to establish such agricultural pursuits and animals such as kangaroos, foxes, rabbits, seed eating parrots, a myriad of insects and other animals are killed in order to maintain the productivity of the vegetation under cultivation.

To equate the right to life of of the snake with that of the cook is actually hypocritical whether one is vegetarian or not. To find it extremely distastful on the basis of personal likes and dislikes is 100% acceptable.

It is worth noting here that the biting reflex may remain intact for several hours following decapitation. So anyone confronted with a situation where a venomous snake has been beheaded, needs to be aware of that and take it into consideration in dealing with the situation, both for their own safety and that of any onlookers. The bottom line... A motionless head needs to be treated as if if it could still bite.

Blue


----------

